# What happens to your body if you drink a Coke right now?



## NutMeg (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought this was great. If you need any encouragement to stop drinking pop, here you go.

What Happens to Your Body if You Drink a Coke Right Now?


----------



## tara_hearts (Mar 18, 2009)

mmm that made me want a coke.
I heart coke.
I close my ears (and eyes) to the slander.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, just lovely!  Glad I don't drink Coke a lot. Diet sodas every once in a while, but for the most part I'm a water and tea kinda girl. 

I slip sometimes and have a Sprite though, because they are delicious. I guess it's doing the same thing to my body as the coke, but in moderation hopefully it's not THAT bad. 

But yikes! pretty nasty what it's doing to your insides.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont drink sodas anymore but this is pretty gross.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 18, 2009)

That didn't put me off the Fanta I'm sipping right now ...


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 18, 2009)

I've actually read that typically citrus-flavored sodas (like sprite, 7-up, fanta, etc) which have Ascorbic acid (vitamin C) as well as the preservative sodium benzoate can react and form benzene, which is a carcinogen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Of course there's a big argument as to how many ppb (parts per billion) would actually make the product dangerous, and so on, but you know how these scientific debates go back and forth..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makes you wonder.. wtf these chemicals are doing to your body in the long run. Yikes


----------



## Penn (Mar 18, 2009)

*sigh* It's horrible that I still love my coke...but I'm starting to ween off it haha


----------



## Brittni (Mar 18, 2009)

So glad I haven't drank soda in 8+ years.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey pop (I know most of you call it soda, but I'm Canadian so tough) is addictive shit. It's no wonder so many people drink multiple pops everyday, but it makes me glad my Mum never bought it regularly when I was a kid. We only ever had it in the house for parties or special guests. I've never thought of it as anything but an occasional treat.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

main reason i gave up coke November of last year!!! The ups and downs of it all was crazy and I was drinking caffeine Free coke...addictive nonetheless...and it was a hard addition to call it quits on too


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 18, 2009)

but polar bears drink coke and look how they're doin!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. Am sending that link to a mate, he's a Coke addict!!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Mar 20, 2009)

I love me a nice, ice cold coca cola, but I could absolutely live without it. I only drink it about, once a month in even. Like a lot of other bad foods/drinks, it's fine in moderation.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 20, 2009)

Well thank God I drink Diet Coke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am trying really hard to stop drinking pop but it is really hard for me to stop.  I love my diet coke.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2009)

^ Diet is just as bad, if not worse! 

I'm glad I never really liked fizzy drinks. I only really have them if I go out for a meal somewhere that doesn't sell nice juice.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 21, 2009)

*sips her pepsi max quietly*


----------

